
GitHub Universe Live Stream [video] - uptown
https://github.com/universe-2016
======
faitswulff
This is an impressive list of changes. I'm definitely going to be using GitHub
Projects, Code Review, and I'm tentatively interested in the community forums.

~~~
moby
We're glad you like them! Don't hesitate to reach out to us via our Support
team - as well as via the Community Forum - as you tinker with them a bit
more. This is the first of many features we'll be making on both those items,
and we appreciate any feedback you can provide.

------
nodesocket
Chris Wanstrath is a really good speaker.

------
jna_sh
For the changes announced in the keynote:
[https://github.com/blog/2256-a-whole-new-github-universe-
ann...](https://github.com/blog/2256-a-whole-new-github-universe-announcing-
new-tools-forums-and-features)

------
bpicolo
Really excited to see the changes to Code Review. Definitely the biggest thing
that github has lacked for me and my team.

------
Yuioup
Is this a response to GitLab's live stream a few days ago?

~~~
wilg
Definitely – they quickly threw together a big developer conference and stage
presentation in a couple days as a last-minute response to GitLab's live
stream.

------
dberg
Was Gitlab's live stream coincidentally yesterday ?

------
Dowwie
I've thought about gamifying open source contributions, layered over github. A
points system could lead to rewards and recognition of all kinds.

Thoughts?

------
Mizza
Love the new collaboration features (can I finally run an email announce list
through GH yet?) - HATE the new profile design.

EDIT: No, you can't run a mailing list. Projects is essentially another
Trello/Asana, not a way to manage a "Project" in the work-with-your-users
sense.

~~~
dewski
What would you improve about the new profile?

~~~
Mizza
The inconsistent font sizes and whitespace is a total disaster. All of their
design changes are regressions it seems now.

